# Home Theater



## ctwalker1 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think I know the answer to this question but I had to ask…I am really into my home theater system and want to bring it to SA. From the comments I have seen about small appliances I am assuming it wouldn't be a good ideal to bring my theater (receiver, speakers, TV, appleTV, blu-ray, etc.). Any advice on getting setup in SA? Is it better to repurchase?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

We brought all of our stuff - amp, TV, sound system, gaming systems etc. just buy a PAL NTSC converter in the states and transformers when you get to SA.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Your appliances have 3 problems:
1. SA is 220/230V. USA is 110V, so you will need transformers for everything.
2. TV is PAL(SA) which is much better definition than NTSC(USA), so a converter would mean you lose quality, and from your post you are 'into' home theatre. I would recommend repurchase of at least the video components(Which would include the AV receiver if you use it to switch video signals).
3. SA is region 2(Europe/Africa), so you will have to set one of your players to play region 1(USA) discs or get it made region free.

The speakers have no dependency, so you could keep those as they are normally a big part of the cost of a good system.

Satellite receivers you have to take from DSTV if you subscribe.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Not all devices in the USA are 110 only - many take both as some of ours did. Even our TVs do both. I can't speak to the quality issue - but I know buying a higher end pal / NTSC converter gave us decent quality compared to the first one we bought. And yeah - DVDs are a problem but we use Apple TV , amazon prime video , hulu and Netflix - so we aren't buying discs anyway.


----------



## ctwalker1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'll take what I have and use your suggestions. I read that you don't won't to use a surge protector with a transformer and should buy a quality transformer that have polarized plugs.


----------

